# T-Offline - wo beschweren?



## Fabian85 (25. Dezember 2001)

Hi, wäre nett wenn jemand eine Faxnr oder eine eMail-Adresse hat.
Thx schonmal im Vorraus. 

Servicewüste Deutschland


----------



## Comander_Keen (25. Dezember 2001)

ich stürme bei solchen sachen den t-punkt! das verscheucht immer die kunden  , wenn man da voll sauer ein fass aufmacht. Wenn du es telefonisch oder noch unpersönlicher (also fax) machts spielen sie dein problem immer voll und ganz runter. im t-punkt sind aber noch die kunden... und da die telekom die servicefreundlichte firma is, können sie dich da nich übers ohr hauen. Probiers aus... macht spass seinen ganzen frust am wochenende im t-punkt zu lassen.

MfG  Comander_Keen

edit: hoffe das hier keiner von den lieben mitarbeitern ist oder es sogar liest!


----------



## Klon (25. Dezember 2001)

Teledoof bzw. Telkompost sind nicht in der Lage die Millionen von Kunden die sie durch ihr gekauftes Monopol mit guten Service zu bedienen.

Was ich nur empfehlen kann ist den Frust rauszulassen, Hotline für Geschäftskunden stresse, die richtig runter machen in Sachen "geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten" etc. und im TPunkt wie oben gesagt richtig energisch dem Ärger Luft machen.

Ich habe als ich DSL bekam angerufen weil ich ein (laut Handbuch) "NTBBA" Kabel brauchte, das zwischen Splitter und Modem.

Man sagte mir das sei ihnen nicht bekannt und das hätten sie auch nicht, auch nach dem Hinweis sie mögen bitte ins bei liegende Handbuch schaun da würde das Wort drinstehn als Bezeichnung für das Kabel.
Das es sich dabei um ein Standart CAT5 Kabel handelt scheint denen nicht ganz klar zu sein, aber warscheinlich ist denen auch unklar was ein Kabel ist.


----------



## Fabian85 (26. Dezember 2001)

Naja bei mir gehts um DSL. Ich habe schon im TPunkt streß geschoben worauf der Mitarbeiter sagte das die Kabel eine zu schlechte Qualität haben. Ein nicht mehr als 1,2 km entfernter Ort mit der selben PLZ hat DSL.

Jetzt hab ich follgendes gefunden:


"...Bis zu 2 km Entfernung sind 6 MBit/s für den Downstream erreichbar, 
bei 3 km sind es dann noch 4 MBit/s und schließlich bei bis zu 4 km noch 2 Mbit/s.
Ist die Entfernung zur Vermittlungsstelle größer als 4 km, ist eine T-DSL-Anbindung nicht mehr möglich,
davon sind ca. 10% der deutschen Telefonanschlüsse betroffen." 

d.h. der hat mich auch noch belogen oder die sind einfach zu dumm...


----------



## Fabian85 (26. Dezember 2001)

achso, mann muss dazusagen das ich etwas leicht abseits von Braunschweig wohne, müßte eigentlich DSL verfügbar sein und der Internet checker sagt auch das aus...


----------



## Robert Fischer (26. Dezember 2001)

@Fabian: das ist leider kein argument. ich wohn fast mitten in berlin und bei mir ist dsl dank glasfaser ebenso wenig möglich.


----------



## Fabian85 (26. Dezember 2001)

Naja aber ein 1 km weiter ist DSL verfügbar und die haben die selbe PLZ... und der Termin für DSL wurde schon mindestens 10 x verschoben, das erstemal habe ich herbst 1999 angefragt und wurde immer wieder vertröstet, das es in 1-2 Monaten verfügbar ist. jetzt hies es unmöglich ;(


----------

